#ubuntu-website 2010-05-03
<cjohnston> mdke: ping me when you are around and have a moment please
<jpds> newz2000: Ping.
<newz2000> hey jpds, what's up?
<jpds> newz2000: Can I have a mirror added to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd ?
<newz2000> jpds: gladly
 * jpds tries to poke the mirror admin into here.
<jpds> newz2000: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading has 9.10 in the <title>.
<newz2000> Oooh, thanks
<newz2000> fixed
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-04
<cjohnston> mdke: you still here by chance?
<mdke> cjohnston: I'm here now
<cjohnston> mdke: I just want to clarify.. There is no desire/it isnt going to happen when it comes to translating help.u.c?
<cjohnston> from the web team
<mdke> cjohnston: from the docteam's point of view, we follow the same approach that is taken for www.ubuntu.com - i.e. local teams are very welcome to do it, but they are best hosted on the local team's own websites so that users can find all localised material in one convenient place
<cjohnston> ok..
<jpds> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-localized-help-dot-ubuntu-dot-com
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> I was asked I guess to host this..
<cjohnston> but if its not going to happen, I don't see a reason to host it
<mdke> how do you mean "to host"?
<cjohnston> host the uds session
<cjohnston> and i guess probably also coordinate the actual project
<cjohnston> since im doing the website localization project
<mdke> as I understand the website localisation project, you will just detect the user's browser language and offer a link to the local team website, right?
<cjohnston> to a translated wiki page, yes
<mdke> not to the local team website?
<cjohnston> correct
<mdke> how come?
<cjohnston> it will be to a translated wiki page that will offer links to resources in that language.. a 'landing page' if you will
<mdke> I mean, what's wrong with linking to the localised website straight away?
<cjohnston> not all teams have a localized website
<mdke> but for those that do
<cjohnston> and because that isnt the desire of the boss
<cjohnston> (read matt)
<mdke> newz2000: ^^
 * newz2000 reads
<mdke> cjohnston: anyway, there's no reason a similar approach couldn't be adopted for help.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> mdke: to link to the same page as the regular website localization project, or to something else
<newz2000> mdke: the problem with linking directly to a loco team website is two fold, the greater issue being that there is not a 1;1 mapping of languages to loco teams (some langs have many more than one)
<newz2000> the second point is that we want to have quality control of the intermediary page
<mdke> cjohnston: in my opinion, each site should link to an equivalent site - i.e. www.ubuntu.com should link to www.ubuntu-it.org in italian and help.ubuntu.com should link to help.ubuntu-it.org
<mdke> newz2000: who is "we"?
<newz2000> we = ubuntu.com webmaster and the people he reports to
<mdke> I'm not sure that's the right "we" for this case.
<mdke> anyway, I can see that there might need to be some subtlety to deal with instances where there isn't 1:1 mapping, but in the vast majority of cases, it seems cumbersome to make the user click through twice to get to the right result
<mdke> cjohnston: anyway, I don't see any harm at all in a discussion along the lines of adapting the same project for help.u.c., I just won't support a solution where localised material is hosted away from the local sites
<cjohnston> ok.. so doing the same thing as my project would be ok
<mdke> from my perspective, certainly
<cjohnston> can the website localization project just be added to the help. pages as well?
<mdke> I'm not familiar with the technical solution that's adopted. But the help.u.c are just static pages so I suspect anything is possible, within reason
<mdke> it is hosted on Canonical servers too so the usual rules about code review and security apply
<mdke> I'll assign myself as approver of the spec, if you don't mind - even if I'm not at UDS
<cjohnston> mdke: we have a general approval from sysadmins.. it will be run via apache's detection of preferred language, and display a small "Resources in <language>" link
<cjohnston> and then link to the landing page
<cjohnston> im just not sure that we need a session for it
<mdke> "resources" fits help.ubuntu.com much better than it does www.ubuntu.com - so that sounds fine
<mdke> I don't mind whether a session is scheduled or not
<mdke> maybe a separate spec isn't even warranted :)
<cjohnston> so for now.. mdke newz2000.. I'm going to tell dpm that I want to hold off on any discussion of the current spec that has been made.. and then after applying the current project to w.u.c, mdke and I will meet (and maybe others) and determine if it meets requirements for h.u.c
<cjohnston> does that sound like a good plan to all?
<mdke> fine by me
<newz2000> ok by me
<cjohnston> thanks guys
<cjohnston> mdke: I just added text to the whiteboard saying as such also
<cjohnston> Do we want to change the status to reflect that it wont be done
<mdke> cjohnston: possibly - is there an appropriate status?
<cjohnston> I can't see them since im not a part of it
<cjohnston> let me see if i can find one
<cjohnston> definition obsolete?
<cjohnston> or maybe superseeded?
<mdke> possibly superceded.
<cjohnston> superceeded by my project?
<mdke> is there a spec?
<cjohnston> spec and blueprint can be found from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/WebsiteLocalization
<mdke> ok, I'll mark as superceded and add a link to that
<mdke> thanks
<cjohnston> ty mdke
<cjohnston> and ill try to talk to dpm tomorrow
<mdke> sure - he's subscribed to the spec so he'll see those changes too
<cjohnston> hope so
<cjohnston> but ill still explain to him since he asked me to do it
<cjohnston> your hard to get ahold of btw :-P
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-05
<mdke> cjohnston: yes, I am not on irc much, generally just in the morning before work
<cjohnston> newz2000: please take a look at bug 574799
<ubot3> Malone bug 574799 in ubuntu-website "Important omissions from website home page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574799
 * newz2000 looks
 * newz2000 will give thought to the best way to reply
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> mdke: if you do come back, let me know please
<cjohnston> mdke: check out http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/?p=349
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-06
<mdke> cjohnston: if dpm wants to have a session, I can't stop him :)
<Issadle> You should put the link to the Ubuntu Shop at the top of the page, it might get more clicks... just a thought anyway I know I am lazy and scrolling down to find it is almost a pain and general rule of thumb is people are lazy
<cjohnston> mdke: he said he was gonna send us an email yesterday about doing the translations.. but i never got one
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-07
<imbrandon> newz2000 ( or anyone ) , is there a proper rsync interface for irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<newz2000> imbrandon: no, it doesn't look like it. But that server is just plain html, you could use mirror or wget to sync it quite easily.
<imbrandon> newz2000: yea i was gonna use wget, just gonna see if there was a saner way first
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> newz2000: what kinda act of got would it take to get the internal guys to setup a readonly rsync interface for it ? heh
<imbrandon> s/got/god
<newz2000> imbrandon: I don't know, but the days before uds is probably not the best time. :-)
<imbrandon> oh i totaly know, yea no hurry, just kinda a pet project i'm goofin with some data mining
<imbrandon> no biggie
<newz2000> imbrandon: are you goign to uds?
<imbrandon> not this time, had problem with my passport
<imbrandon> i'll be at the next one though and debconf in NY
<newz2000> I was just going to suggest talking to the sysadmins face to face
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i'm not even sure who all is on tha SA team anymore, its grown and changed over the years ;)
<newz2000> Yeah, I could say the same thing actually
<imbrandon> :P
#ubuntu-website 2010-05-08
<l3on> newz2000: around ?
<cjohnston> l3on: not on weekends normally
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-05
<Reventlov> Hello
<Reventlov> Good evening*
<Reventlov> I'm searching for the source of http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Reventlov> Is it closed-source ?
<newz2000> Reventlov: I don't know. I think it was just quickly put together by someone who had some spare time. The Canonical IS team would be able to help best.
<newz2000> You can find them at rt@ubuntu.com
<Reventlov> newz2000: ok, thanks. Do you know where they are ? :p
<newz2000> They tend to be all over the place but right now I suspect a higher than typical density based around Budapest. :-)
<Reventlov> :^
<newz2000> However, if you send to that e-mail it goes into a ticketing system.
<newz2000> And the first available can help you.
<newz2000> Reventlov: why do you ask, are you looking for a system to deploy for yourself, or are you looking to improve the one we use now?
<Reventlov> newz2000: both :p
<newz2000> ok. I'm not certain, but I think the person who made that is SpaceHobo, though the theme was made by someone in the ubuntu community (who I'd have to look up)
<Reventlov> This is very "simple"
<Reventlov> very clear
#ubuntu-website 2011-05-08
<MTecknology> gah.... website development kinda sucks
<MTecknology> such a huge pita
<MTecknology> I'm trying to solve an issue that is consistent across IE, Chromium, Opera, and Firefox; it's prevalent in sites like facebook too....
<MTecknology> nobody seems to have crap for a clue how to fix it
<MTecknology> once thing that fixes an issue in webkit browsers breaks for non-webkit browsers, and vise-versa
<MTecknology> Anyone know who handles s.ubuntu.ru ?
<MTecknology> I know it's registered by canonical, just wondering who actually manages it
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-30
<cjohnston> daker: are you good with ajax?
<daker_> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> daker_: I need like an ajaxy pop-up form thingie in summit
<daker_> cjohnston: to do what exactly ?
<cjohnston> daker_: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20584/security-q-openjdk/
<cjohnston> I need when you click Attend this meeting a box pops up asking about participation essential just like blueprints does
<cjohnston> either check it or dont check it and click save
<daker_> cjohnston: i'll do it for you tomorrow, just remind me :)
<cjohnston> daker_: okie.. ty
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-01
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker_> cjohnston: pong
<daker_> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey daker_
<daker_> cjohnston: can you re-explain the need exactly ?
<cjohnston> daker_: give me a few
<daker_> ty
<daker_> t
<cjohnston> daker_: on the meeting page there is the Attend this Meeting link
<cjohnston> I want to make that have a little ajaxy popup that asks if the user is essential to the meeting
<cjohnston> and a save button
<daker_> cjohnston: why ajax ?
<cjohnston> daker_: is there something better? I don't want to make the page reload
<daker_> cjohnston: ah ok
<daker_> cjohnston: when the user click to attend a meeting, the popup will grab a form from the certain url then display it , right ?
<cjohnston> that is what I would like, yes
<cjohnston> i would prefer that the popup not be a new window though
<daker_> yes i know :)
<daker_> cjohnston: http://i.imgur.com/11N3W.png
<cjohnston> yes
<rye> hi. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown say that 12.04 is coming soon
<rye> with occasionally banner3 saying that "it is there". Is it known?
<cjohnston> rye: yes
<cjohnston> newz2000: ^
<newz2000> yes, it is known
<newz2000> the sysadmins are workign on it
<rye> newz2000: thanks, being pinging all over the internal irc first and no bug filed for that so decided to finally get here, sorry for interrupting
<newz2000> no prob. I do appreciate people letting me know.
<newz2000> Many times that is the first I hear about it.
<newz2000> It's much nicer to hear it from you rather than my boss. ;-)
<daker_> hahahaha
<daker_> cjohnston: http://ubuntuone.com/3DhvLji4FfX3nxQTmnEjOc
<daker_> put the files on apache, the xmlhttprequest thingie won't let you do ajax request if they open the files directly
<cjohnston> ok.. ill look into it.. ty
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-02
<AlanBell> o/ cjohnston mhall119
<AlanBell> so as you may have gathered the etherpad-lite stuff isn't ready for this UDS
<AlanBell> I have some experimental stuff kind of working that I would like to demo/discuss
<AlanBell> so do we need to set up a bunch of IRC channels for this UDS?
<cjohnston> if by we we mean someone, yes
<AlanBell> so they would be #ubuntu-uds-room-210-211 for example?
<AlanBell> and #ubuntu-uds-grand-ballroom-h
<AlanBell> going by slug names of the rooms
<AlanBell> are those set in stone now?
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-03
<AlanBell> mhall119: cjohnston: I have set up and registered all the channels, sorting out the bot for them now
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ty
<cjohnston> steveedwards: ping
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: any update on the uds.chrisjohnston.org stuff?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sorry, we've not had a chance to do anything beyond the design.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'll try and write some CSS for it tomorrow.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: ok.. if not, I doubt it will make it in
<cjohnston> It's for Monday.. heh
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, I'll do it tomorrow and drop you an email.
<cjohnston> ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No sweat.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Are you in Oakland already?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> :-/
<steveedwards> cjohnston: :(
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 the daily is confusing :/
<cjohnston> daker: ?
<cjohnston> the agenda?
<daker> i have found that i am attending 2 sessions at the same time
<cjohnston> daker: thats the way that it works
<cjohnston> that happens to everyone
<daker> cjohnston, for you too
<daker> you are attending http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20320/leadership-summit/
<daker> and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20557/community-q-docteam/
<daker> and they will happen at the same time
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> unless you are essential at the meeting, you may be scheduled like that
<cjohnston> and I'm not essential to either
<AlanBell> cjohnston: mhall119 the bot is now in all the relevant channels
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/964790/
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ty
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi
<cjohnston> AlanBell: iirc you had a list of stuff that should be done to make sure fragria is happy for next week..
<cjohnston> do you rmember that?
<AlanBell> who?
<AlanBell> is that a person or a server?
<cjohnston> server
<cjohnston> that etherpad/summit is on
<AlanBell> oh ok :)
<AlanBell> um, restarting etherpad might be an idea, it crashed on day 1 last time then was happy for the week
<AlanBell> I suspect a slow memory leak
<AlanBell> I have some experimental etherpad-lite integration to show you at UDS, but it is a bit, experimental
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I think you sent the RT prior to the last UDS to get this stuff done?
<cjohnston> mhall119: new summit is released
<AlanBell> yeah, I can do that again
<cjohnston> AlanBell: please
<cjohnston> :-)
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I think the RT was ignored for 3 months and then closed as it didn't matter any more :(
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I'll get it taken care of this time
<AlanBell> I can raise the ticket and give you the number?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: sounds great
<AlanBell> Ticket 19687
<cjohnston> thanks
<mhall119> cjohnston: it looks great, thanks for all the work
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-04
<AlanBell> it would be rather nice if the fields on the rooms for the icecast links etc could be filled in this time, I don't have any access to do that
<cjohnston> AlanBell: poke mhall119
<mhall119> gently
<cjohnston> anyone wanna figure out why this twitter crap isnt working
<mhall119> AlanBell: I've asked IS to get me the icecast URLs as soon as they're created so I can add them to summit
<mhall119> cjohnston: nope, get a Linaro guy
<AlanBell> great, thanks mhall119
<cjohnston> the linaro guy is already off for the day.. and its an ubuntu thing
<mhall119> don't tell him that
<cjohnston> AlanBell: uds.chrisjohnston.org
<AlanBell> is an apache file listing page
<cjohnston> Amoz: ping
<cjohnston> AlanBell: uds.chrisjohnston.org/panel.php
 * cjohnston needs a css person... again
<mhall119> cjohnston: any chance of you approving https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fixes-994333/+merge/104658 ?
<Ronnie1> cjohnston: do you have problems with css?
<cjohnston> Ronnie1: I suck at it.. I have a design to implement tho... but no time to do it
<Ronnie1> let me check
<Ronnie1> i can give some advice
<cjohnston> Ronnie1: its for http://uds.chrisjohnston.org/panel.php... I have an image of what it should look like
<Amoz> cjohnston, pong
<Ronnie1> cjohnston: if you can send me the image ill have a look
<cjohnston> Amoz: the conversation I had with Ronnie1 was what I pinged you abot
<cjohnston> about
<Amoz> I figured
<Amoz> :P
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/1rYtE16RctbR952PCIlcND
<cjohnston> Amoz: Ronnie1 ^
<Amoz> cjohnston, is that a Mac? O_O
<cjohnston> not my mac
 * cjohnston doesnt have a mac
<Ronnie1> aaaah, there all iframes
<cjohnston> Ronnie1: uh huh
<cjohnston> mhall119: done
<mhall119> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> i think tarmac is still down
<cjohnston> are you going to do a release or do i need to
<mhall119> can you?
<cjohnston> umm
<mhall119> I'm about to pack up and change rooms again
<cjohnston> i still havent packed
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> ill do it
<Ronnie1> and width and height are all percentages. that makes it really difficult
<Ronnie1> cjohnston: ill pass. its too hard to put fixed size images in a dynamic sized iframe and look good on different screen resolutions
<cjohnston> Ronnie1: ok.. the issue is I don't know the info about the screens that they are going on right now
<cjohnston> thanks for looking
<cjohnston> the page is built for one screen
<cjohnston> but i dont yet know what the screen is
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I would love to help but I am running around packing for the plane tomorrow morning
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker_> :/ no UDS for me
<daker_> :'(
<cjohnston> :(
<daker_> i hope that the next one will be in europe
#ubuntu-website 2012-05-05
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! It seems the login in the Canonical Store is not working.
#ubuntu-website 2013-05-02
<peterm-ubuntu> hi
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-29
<daker> cjohnston: ping
<daker> Downloading/unpacking lazr.authentication (from lazr.restfulclient>=0.9.19->launchpadlib==1.10.2->-r requirements.txt (line 27))
<daker>   Could not find any downloads that satisfy the requirement lazr.authentication (from lazr.restfulclient>=0.9.19->launchpadlib==1.10.2->-r requirements.txt (line 27))
<daker> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> daker: what happens if you try to just pip install lazr.authentication
<daker> cjohnston: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358890/
<mihir> cjohnston: getting same error as daker
<cjohnston> daker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358972/
<mihir> cjohnston: any python version issues ?
<daker> cjohnston: inside a venv ?
<cjohnston> yes
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7358985/
<mhall119> daker: I have a fix, hang on
<mhall119> daker: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/django-1.6-port/view/head:/requirements.txt line 24 and 25
<daker> mhall119: same thing :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/7360089/
<mhall119> huh, that got it working for me...
<daker> i am not sure, because i am behind a server...
<daker> it can be the server blocking something
<mhall119> slangasek: ping
<slangasek> mhall119: hi there
<mhall119> slangasek: hey, about your social media links MP, if debconf always wants them off, why not make it configurable in the local settings rather than per-summit-record?
<mhall119> is there a scenario where the same site is likely going to want it on for one event, and off for another?
<slangasek> mhall119: maybe some day in the future the uds and debconf sites would be running on the same server? :)  No strong reason for it, it just seemed to me that it was an attribute of the summit, not the running instance
<mhall119> even when linaro and ubuntu ran on the same server, they ran separate processes with their own settings file
<slangasek> mhall119: also I couldn't be bothered to figure out how to properly expose a local setting into the context
<slangasek> mhall119: sure; but I'm less than convinced that requiring a separate settings file is a good design
<mhall119> heh, yeah, django should make settings available in templates by default
<mhall119> slangasek: any chance we could get a unit test added to cover social media links being displayed (and not) when appropriate?
<slangasek> mhall119: can you give me a pointer to the framework for writing such tests?
<mhall119> slangasek: https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/testing/overview/ and https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/intro/tutorial05/
<mhall119> also Summit has a number of test cases already, you can probably just add your test_* functions to one of the existing ones
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-30
<mihir> daker: you able to resolve that dependency ?
<mihir> were*
<daker> mihir: not yet
<mihir> daker: okay no issues :)
<daker> i am having another issue :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/7365130/
<mihir> daker: ohhh, i was trying to setup and was thinking to resolve some small bugs to start working on websites
<mihir> but will have to setup this first
<daker> ya
<daker> mihir: btw are you behind a server ?
<mihir> daker: didn't get you..
<daker> i mean in your network do you have a server that can block/filter urls/ports ?
<daker> firewall...
<mihir> Nope
<mihir> nothing is blocking
<daker> ok
<mhall119> slangasek: would you be able to help me create an upstart job for a small go binary?
<mhall119> I need to charm it, and having an easy way to start/stop it as a service will help
<jose> mhall119: I did an upstart job for the communitycast-server charm, maybe I can give you a hand?
<mhall119> jose: sure!
<mhall119> jose: https://github.com/bigkevmcd/go-pronto is the go program, it'll look for a yaml config file somewhere on the filesystem
<jose> let me check
<mhall119> you should be able to "go get github.com/bigkevmcd/go-pronto" into a directory and it'll retrieve and build it
<jose> have you already charmed some of it?
<mhall119> jose: just started on a charm for it
<jose> got it
<mhall119> let me put what I've got in a branch
<jose> also, if we could move this to #juju it'd be awesome
<slangasek> mhall119: happy to review any upstart jobs you come up with fwiw; I certainly don't expect there to be any go-specific problems with an upstart job
<mhall119> slangasek: thanks, jose has shown me how simple they are so I think I'm good
<slangasek> ok :)
<slangasek> yes they are simple
<slangasek> unlike these summit test cases, which have me stymied
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-02
<deshack> ping mhall119
<deshack> mhall119: I found a bug in the Web Style Guide's SASS sources, where/to whom may I report it?
<cjohnston> deshack: link?
<deshack> cjohnston: http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/guidelines/sass/latest/core-pattern.scss lines 451, 452
<deshack> cjohnston: there's a tab (l.451) and a space (l.452) between the prefix and the property name
<cjohnston> deshack: I'd say against ubuntu-website-content
<cjohnston> if nothing else, I'm sure they could move it around
<deshack> thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np
<deshack> cjohnston: I see membership is open in this team
<cjohnston> ?
<deshack> cjohnston: I was reading the Wiki page...willing to give my 2 cents :)
<cjohnston> deshack: what team?
<deshack> cjohnston: website team
<cjohnston> What are you interested in helping with?
<deshack> cjohnston: Web Themes in particular
<cjohnston> the guidelines are given out by Canonical.. but I'm sure that some of the community themes need updating
<deshack> cjohnston: yes, I saw it. But I feel comfortable with that sort of things and if there's something to do, I'm glad to help
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-03
<rpadovani> Hey guys :-) Do you know which license has the new framework for Canonical for Ubuntu website?
<rpadovani> http://design.ubuntu.com/web-style-guide
<rpadovani> My team and I want to do a theme based on this for our loco website, but we don't know if we can license it under gplv2
<rpadovani> mhall119, o/ ^^
<mhall119> rpadovani: I can ask on Monday, I don't see any specific license on it
<rpadovani> mhall119, thanks, hope is be gpl or similar
<mhall119> rpadovani: can you just link to the files on assets.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> that's a dedicated CDN
<rpadovani> mhall119, yes, sure, we will use it, but we will do a derivative work (always using your CDN)
#ubuntu-website 2014-05-04
<slangasek> mhall119: hey, so I finally got test cases working for https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/summit/social-media-configurable/+merge/217674
<mhall119> slangasek: approved, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2015-04-29
<PabloRubianes> daker: this was the MR that you are waiting to get approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.1273491/+merge/229522
<PabloRubianes> because this https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.777098/+merge/151644 is Work in progress
#ubuntu-website 2015-04-30
<daker> PabloRubianes: yes
<daker> you can forget about this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.777098/+merge/151644
#ubuntu-website 2015-05-01
<PabloRubianes> daker, done!
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-02
<dholbach> davidcalle, do we have https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/325-cms-update on staging already?
<davidcalle> dholbach: deployment failed for mojo reasons (it wasn't able to reach the new branch) on friday, looks like it's deploying fine now
<davidcalle> dholbach: how was the week-end?
<dholbach> nice, we had great weather - how was yours?
<davidcalle> dholbach: same :)
<dholbach> :-D
<dholbach> thanks a lot for looking into the deployment
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you mind updating pip-revno to 34 in https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/325-cms-update/+merge/293374 ? Deployment failing because of it
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> one
<dholbach> done
<davidcalle> dholbach: sorry, I was wrong 3.2.5 is not even in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/dependencies/files
<davidcalle> dholbach: if you are busy, just change the ownership of the branch :)
<dholbach> on it
<dholbach> davidcalle, done
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks, redeploying
<dholbach> davidcalle, pull from the 325 branch again please
<dholbach> it should be r35
<davidcalle> dholbach:   Could not find any downloads that satisfy the requirement south (from django-openid-auth==0.7->-r requirements.txt (line 52))
<dholbach> what what?
<davidcalle> looks like openid requires south
<davidcalle> dholbach: it's odd that update-pip-cache didn't caught it o_O
<dholbach> I did it manually O:-)
<davidcalle> :D
<davidcalle> dholbach: no worries, running it right now
<dholbach> I re-added South
<dholbach> and bumped the pip-cache-revno
<dholbach> django_openid_auth is not even listed on https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/openid/ :-/
<dholbach> although some changes landed in 2015
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm waiting for mine to finish, my connection is in pain ;)
<davidcalle> dholbach: do you mind bumping again to 37? :D
<davidcalle> pip-cache-update upgraded a few other things for 3.2.5
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> I hope there's nothing crazy in there
<dholbach> done
<davidcalle> deploying
<dholbach> go go go! :-D
<dholbach> davidcalle, I found that we don't actually enable djangocms_admin_style on dev.u.c :)
<dholbach> I added it to https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/update-components/+merge/289937
<davidcalle> dholbach: yeah, I had a hint when seeing how pretty ubucon admin was :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I hope the pillow upgrade won't fail like last time (pillow trying to sneakiy pull another dep directly from pypi at install time)
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> I could imagine that it's not even strictly required
<davidcalle> oh come on... "  Could not find any downloads that satisfy the requirement msgpack-python>=0.4.0 (from oslo.serialization==2.1.0->-r requirements.txt (line 5))"
 * davidcalle tests thoughtfully locally before trying again
<dholbach> changed branch to https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/325-cms-update/+merge/293374
<davidcalle> ty :)
<dholbach> changed the other branch to https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/update-components
<dholbach> I don't want to be the bottleneck :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: you are on fire this morning!
 * davidcalle just noticed the 404 branch
<davidcalle> dholbach: what do you make of this? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16187040/
<davidcalle> brb
 * davidcalle back
<davidcalle> dholbach: deploying in progress now, I had to download the tar.gz form pypi and add it manually to the dep branch :/
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe it's a i386 vm?
<dholbach>  </wildguess>
<davidcalle> could be
<davidcalle> dholbach: so I guess it means it's mhall119's job to update the pip-cache branch each time :D
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> perfect
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm going to grab lunch while it's deploying, see you in a bit!
<dholbach> enjoy
<dholbach> I'll do the same
<davidcalle> Deployment went fine
<dholbach> yeehaw
<mhall119> what's the deal with pip-cache?
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16187040/
<mhall119> was there a requirements.txt change that triggered this?
<dholbach> a newer django cms pulled in a bunch of other changes
<davidcalle> mhall119: yes, update of the cms that triggered more updates, but nothing crazy.
<dholbach> msgpack_python-0.4.7-cp27-cp27mu-manylinux1_x86_64.whl was not good enough
<davidcalle> mhall119: adding msgpack-python tar.gz to the branch solves it
<dholbach> which led me to believe that it might have been a i386 host
<dholbach> but maybe I'm wrong
<mhall119> it might be because it's trying to get ==0.4.7 instead of >=0.4.7
<mhall119> since the package version looks to be: -0.4.7-cp27-cp27mu-manylinux1
<dholbach> ah, maybe, yes
<mhall119> which, if pypi version strings are like debians, I think means it's > 0.4.7
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you check on staging if there's anything in the error log?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I can see you an importer run that went (from a logs pov) fine
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, the current pages look fine AFAICS
<dholbach> I did a full import of everything
<davidcalle> dholbach: An idea: let's make this reach prod, and try on a hidden path.
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> I like it
<davidcalle> dholbach: alright, on it in a moment :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-05
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm: snapcraft doc on prod is now using the importer. For real.
<dpm> wohoo!
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<dpm> I'm hoping the sentence ends now, and you were not going to add "and it exploded" :)
<dholbach> my work here is done
 * dholbach goes back to the pool
<dpm> yeah, let's go home
<dpm> or everyone to dholbach's pool
<davidcalle> \o/
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> davidcalle, what's the next step now, testing the guides section, and then we can go home for real?
<davidcalle> dpm: then, the "hero tour", that needs at least one bug fix.
<dholbach> for that we still need to land https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy-dev-website/pull/3
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh, indeed
<dholbach> davidcalle, how about the layout fix - I can't quite remember where we said this needs to be fixed
<davidcalle> either a layout fix for the first page of the tour to work with 8 col, or a fix in the importer to avoid trying to format the html on this page (as it resizes text to 8-col).
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't mind looking into option 1 ;)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, the easiest would be to special case the hero tour template
<dholbach> that would likely be a 1-2 line fix
<davidcalle> dholbach: oh really? Then yeah, that would probably be a good solution.
<dholbach> I'll look into it
<davidcalle> dholbach: on the other hand, the current page doesn't "work" for presenting devices, it won't scale, it won't be very good at featuring specific devices... I *will* make a PR to change it.
<dholbach> davidcalle, shall I still look into making that change in the importer?
<davidcalle> dholbach: nah :)
<dholbach> ok
#ubuntu-website 2016-05-07
<denali> Anyone here handle issues with the Wiki?
<denali> Anyone here handle issues with the Wiki?
<tme5> hi?
<tme5> the community wiki front page has been deleted
<tme5> or is missing somehow
<tme5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
